
Pakistan requiring registering VPNs with the Government - amingilani
https://www.pta.gov.pk/en/media-center/single-media/-100620
======
amingilani
Previously, a story broke out alleging: Pakistan moves to install nationwide
‘web monitoring system’: [https://www.codastory.com/authoritarian-
tech/surveillance/pa...](https://www.codastory.com/authoritarian-
tech/surveillance/pakistan-nationwide-web-monitoring/)

------
vijaykumar13
Chinese censorship coming to pak

~~~
Erlangen
I thought China banned vpn, even for foreign business. This was popped up in
HN 8 month ago.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21241712](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21241712)

